# دعوة للمناقشة في حساب طول ضلع مثلث من خلال طول الضلعين الاخريين ومساحة المثلث



## علي فؤاد (13 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
كلنا نعرف حساب مساحة اي مثلث عن طريق اطوال اضلاعه الثلاثة 
المساحة = الجذر التربيعي لحاصل ضرب ح (ح-ا)(ح-ب)0(ح-ج) حيث ح نصف محيط المثلث و ا ب ج اطوال اضلاع المثلث 
السؤال الان لو عندي مساحة مثلث معروفة وطول اي ضلعين هل يمكنني حساب طول الضلع الثالث


----------



## mudamin (13 أبريل 2012)

التحية وبعد 
ممكن حساب مساحة المثلث بدلالة ضلعين وزاوية محصورة بينهما من المعادلة
ضعف المساحة = الضلع الاول × الضلع الثاني × جيب الزاوية

من هذة المعدلة تكتشف قيمة الزاوية المقابلة للضلع المراد معرفة طولة

وبعدها طبق معادلة نسبة الضلع مقسوم على جيب الزاوية المقابلة فتصل الى الحل

تحياتي


----------

